# DVD player on E39...



## 5_sport (Feb 21, 2002)

Anybody out there has succesfully installed a DVD player on their E39? I saw a very clean install on an X5 at the Tunningwerks car show last Saturday.

Here's a photo:










I want to replace the existing cassette player and put in an Alpine DVD player or something that fits.


----------



## 5_sport (Feb 21, 2002)

Nice!!!


----------

